# Chupacabras:Fact and Fiction video



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

awesome.
thanks for posting that link.
weird that it looks very alien-like.
and reminded me of the mothman.

they are all probably related.

and now they're on to me that I know their secret!

http://mipzone.w.interia.pl/op008_1.jpg


----------

